# Errore aggiornamento, come risolvere?

## tano70

Ho cercato di aggiornar il mio sistema dando il comando:

emerge --update --ask world

Ed ecco cosa mi ha restituito:

```
* Error: The above package list contains packages which cannot be

 * installed at the same time on the same system.

  (dev-libs/gobject-introspection-1.32.1::gentoo, installed) pulled in by

    >=dev-libs/gobject-introspection-1.31.1 required by (sys-fs/udev-204::gentoo, installed)

    >=dev-libs/gobject-introspection-1 required by (gnome-extra/libgsf-1.14.25::gentoo, installed)

    >=dev-libs/gobject-introspection-1.32 required by (x11-libs/gtk+-3.8.2::gentoo, ebuild scheduled for merge)

    >=dev-libs/gobject-introspection-0.9.5 required by (x11-libs/pango-1.34.1::gentoo, ebuild scheduled for merge)

    >=dev-libs/gobject-introspection-0.6.7 required by (dev-libs/atk-2.8.0::gentoo, ebuild scheduled for merge)

    >=dev-libs/gobject-introspection-0.9.5:= required by (gnome-base/gconf-2.32.4-r1::gentoo, installed)

    >=dev-libs/gobject-introspection-0.6.8 required by (media-libs/gstreamer-0.10.36::gentoo, installed)

    >=dev-libs/gobject-introspection-0.9.5 required by (net-libs/libsoup-gnome-2.38.1::gentoo, installed)

    >=dev-libs/gobject-introspection-0.6.4 required by (net-libs/gupnp-0.18.4::gentoo, installed)

    >=dev-libs/gobject-introspection-1.30 required by (sys-fs/udisks-2.1.1::gentoo, ebuild scheduled for merge)

    >=dev-libs/gobject-introspection-0.10.3 required by (net-misc/networkmanager-0.9.8.2-r3::gentoo, installed)

    dev-libs/gobject-introspection required by (sys-power/upower-0.9.20-r2::gentoo, installed)

    >=dev-libs/gobject-introspection-1.32 required by (x11-libs/libnotify-0.7.5-r1::gentoo, installed)

    dev-libs/gobject-introspection required by (dev-libs/keybinder-0.3.0-r200::gentoo, installed)

    >=dev-libs/gobject-introspection-0.9.6 required by (app-accessibility/at-spi2-core-2.8.0::gentoo, ebuild scheduled for merge)

    >=dev-libs/gobject-introspection-0.9.12 required by (media-libs/gst-plugins-base-0.10.36::gentoo, installed)

    >=dev-libs/gobject-introspection-1.30 required by (x11-libs/libxklavier-5.2.1::gentoo, installed)

    >=dev-libs/gobject-introspection-0.6.7 required by (net-libs/gssdp-0.12.2.1::gentoo, installed)

    >=dev-libs/gobject-introspection-0.9.3 required by (x11-libs/gdk-pixbuf-2.28.2::gentoo, ebuild scheduled for merge)

    >=dev-libs/gobject-introspection-0.9.3 required by (x11-libs/gtk+-2.24.17::gentoo, installed)

    >=dev-libs/gobject-introspection-0.10.11 required by (net-libs/farstream-0.1.2-r1::gentoo, installed)

    >=dev-libs/gobject-introspection-0.9.0 required by (x11-libs/vte-0.28.2-r204::gentoo, installed)

    >=dev-libs/gobject-introspection-1.32.1 required by (app-text/poppler-0.22.2-r2::gentoo, installed)

    >=dev-libs/gobject-introspection-0.9.5:0/0= required by (gnome-base/gconf-2.32.4-r1::gentoo, installed)

    >=dev-libs/gobject-introspection-0.6.14 required by (x11-libs/libwnck-2.31.0::gentoo, installed)

    >=dev-libs/gobject-introspection-0.9.5 required by (net-libs/libsoup-2.38.1::gentoo, installed)

    >=dev-libs/gobject-introspection-0.10.8 required by (gnome-base/librsvg-2.36.4::gentoo, installed)

    >=dev-libs/gobject-introspection-1 required by (sys-auth/polkit-0.110::gentoo, installed)

    >=dev-libs/gobject-introspection-0.10 required by (net-libs/gupnp-igd-0.2.1::gentoo, installed)

    >=dev-libs/gobject-introspection-0.9.5 required by (dev-libs/json-glib-0.16.0-r1::gentoo, ebuild scheduled for merge)

  (sys-apps/util-linux-2.23.2::gentoo, ebuild scheduled for merge) pulled in by

    >=sys-apps/util-linux-2.16 required by (sys-fs/e2fsprogs-1.42.7::gentoo, installed)

    >=sys-apps/util-linux-2.16 required by (net-libs/gupnp-0.18.4::gentoo, installed)

    sys-apps/util-linux required by (sys-apps/gptfdisk-0.8.6::gentoo, ebuild scheduled for merge)

    sys-apps/util-linux required by (app-text/build-docbook-catalog-1.19.1::gentoo, installed)

    >=sys-apps/util-linux-2.16 required by (x11-libs/libSM-1.2.1::gentoo, installed)

    >=sys-apps/util-linux-2.13 required by (sys-power/pm-utils-1.4.1-r2::gentoo, installed)

    >=sys-apps/util-linux-2.20.1-r2 required by (sys-fs/udisks-1.0.4-r5::gentoo, installed)

    >=sys-apps/util-linux-2.20 required by (sys-fs/udev-204::gentoo, installed)

    >=sys-apps/util-linux-2.16 required by (sys-fs/lvm2-2.02.97-r1::gentoo, installed)

    >=sys-apps/util-linux-2.22 required by (virtual/eject-0::gentoo, installed)

    >=sys-apps/util-linux-2.20.1-r2 required by (sys-fs/udisks-2.1.1::gentoo, ebuild scheduled for merge)

    sys-apps/util-linux required by @system

  (media-sound/cdparanoia-3.10.2-r4::gentoo, installed) pulled in by

    >=media-sound/cdparanoia-3.10.2-r3 required by (media-plugins/gst-plugins-cdparanoia-0.10.36::gentoo, installed)

  (sys-apps/sysvinit-2.88-r4::gentoo, installed) pulled in by

    >=sys-apps/sysvinit-2.86-r6 required by (sys-apps/openrc-0.12::gentoo, ebuild scheduled for merge)

  (app-admin/eselect-cdparanoia-0.1::gentoo, ebuild scheduled for merge) pulled in by

    app-admin/eselect-cdparanoia required by (dev-libs/libcdio-paranoia-0.90_p1-r1::gentoo, ebuild scheduled for merge)

For more information about Blocked Packages, please refer to the following

section of the Gentoo Linux x86 Handbook (architecture is irrelevant):

http://www.gentoo.org/doc/en/handbook/handbook-x86.xml?full=1#blocked
```

Cosa dovrei fare nello specifico per risolvere la situazione? 

Il medesimo errore me lo ha dato anche quando oggi ho cercato di installare un pacchetto fondamentale per usare networkmanagfer

darkstar / # emerge nm-applet

```
 * IMPORTANT: 6 news items need reading for repository 'gentoo'.

 * Use eselect news to read news items.

Calculating dependencies... done!

[ebuild  N     ] net-misc/mobile-broadband-provider-info-20120614 

[ebuild     U  ] dev-libs/gobject-introspection-common-1.36.0 [1.32.1]

[ebuild  N     ] dev-libs/pth-2.0.7-r3  USE="-debug -static-libs" 

[ebuild     U  ] dev-libs/libgpg-error-1.12 [1.10]

[ebuild  N     ] dev-libs/libksba-1.3.0  USE="-static-libs" 

[ebuild  N     ] dev-libs/libassuan-2.1.1  USE="-static-libs" 

[ebuild  N     ] app-admin/eselect-pinentry-0.4 

[ebuild  N     ] sys-libs/libcap-2.22-r1  USE="pam" 

[ebuild     U  ] dev-libs/glib-2.36.4 [2.32.4-r1] ABI_X86="(64%*) -32% (-x32)" PYTHON_TARGETS="python2_7%* (-python2_5) -python2_6%" 

[ebuild  N     ] sys-libs/libcap-ng-0.7.3  USE="-python -static-libs" 

[ebuild  N     ] app-crypt/p11-kit-0.19.3  USE="asn1 trust -debug" 

[ebuild  N     ] dev-util/gdbus-codegen-2.36.4  PYTHON_TARGETS="python2_7 python3_2 (-python2_5) -python2_6 (-python3_1) -python3_3" 

[ebuild     U  ] dev-libs/gobject-introspection-1.36.0 [1.32.1] USE="cairo%*" PYTHON_SINGLE_TARGET="python2_7%*" PYTHON_TARGETS="python2_7%*" 

[ebuild  N     ] x11-themes/gnome-icon-theme-symbolic-3.8.3 

[ebuild  N     ] app-crypt/pinentry-0.8.2  USE="gtk ncurses -caps -qt4 -static" 

[ebuild  N     ] app-crypt/gnupg-2.0.21  USE="bzip2 ldap nls readline usb -adns -doc -mta (-selinux) -smartcard -static" 

[ebuild  N     ] app-mobilephone/obexd-0.46  USE="usb -eds -nokia -server" 

[ebuild  N     ] net-wireless/gnome-bluetooth-3.8.1  USE="introspection -debug" 

[ebuild  N     ] app-crypt/gcr-3.8.2  USE="gtk introspection -debug {-test}" 

[ebuild     U  ] gnome-base/gnome-keyring-3.8.2 [2.32.1-r1] USE="caps%* filecaps%* (-selinux)" 

[blocks b      ] <gnome-base/gnome-keyring-3.3 ("<gnome-base/gnome-keyring-3.3" is blocking app-crypt/gcr-3.8.2)

[ebuild     U  ] gnome-base/libgnome-keyring-3.8.0 [2.32.0] USE="introspection%* -vala%" 

[ebuild  N     ] app-crypt/libsecret-0.15  USE="crypt introspection -debug {-test} -vala" 

[ebuild  N     ] gnome-extra/nm-applet-0.9.8.2  USE="bluetooth introspection -gconf -modemmanager" 

!!! Multiple package instances within a single package slot have been pulled

!!! into the dependency graph, resulting in a slot conflict:

dev-libs/gobject-introspection:0

  (dev-libs/gobject-introspection-1.32.1::gentoo, installed) pulled in by

    (no parents that aren't satisfied by other packages in this slot)

  (dev-libs/gobject-introspection-1.36.0::gentoo, ebuild scheduled for merge) pulled in by

    >=dev-libs/gobject-introspection-1.34 required by (app-crypt/gcr-3.8.2::gentoo, ebuild scheduled for merge)

dev-libs/glib:2

  (dev-libs/glib-2.36.4::gentoo, ebuild scheduled for merge) pulled in by

    >=dev-libs/glib-2.36.4:2 required by (dev-util/gdbus-codegen-2.36.4::gentoo, ebuild scheduled for merge)

    (and 1 more with the same problem)

  (dev-libs/glib-2.32.4-r1::gentoo, installed) pulled in by

    <dev-libs/glib-2.33:2 required by (dev-libs/gobject-introspection-1.32.1::gentoo, installed)

dev-libs/gobject-introspection-common:0

  (dev-libs/gobject-introspection-common-1.32.1::gentoo, installed) pulled in by

    <dev-libs/gobject-introspection-common-1.35.9 required by (dev-libs/gobject-introspection-1.32.1::gentoo, installed)

  (dev-libs/gobject-introspection-common-1.36.0::gentoo, ebuild scheduled for merge) pulled in by

    >=dev-libs/gobject-introspection-common-1.36.0 required by (dev-libs/gobject-introspection-1.36.0::gentoo, ebuild scheduled for merge)

It may be possible to solve this problem by using package.mask to

prevent one of those packages from being selected. However, it is also

possible that conflicting dependencies exist such that they are

impossible to satisfy simultaneously.  If such a conflict exists in

the dependencies of two different packages, then those packages can

not be installed simultaneously. You may want to try a larger value of

the --backtrack option, such as --backtrack=30, in order to see if

that will solve this conflict automatically.

For more information, see MASKED PACKAGES section in the emerge man

page or refer to the Gentoo Handbook.
```

Come esco da questo conflitto?? mi postate cortesemente i comandi necessari per risolvere o ripristinare questa situazione??

Penso che la mia situazione sia ulteriormente peggiorata, non mi lascia aggiornare nemmeno il sistema:

```
darkstar tano # emerge --update --ask world

 * IMPORTANT: 7 news items need reading for repository 'gentoo'.

 * Use eselect news to read news items.

These are the packages that would be merged, in order:

Calculating dependencies... done!

[ebuild     U  ] app-arch/xz-utils-5.0.5-r1 [5.0.4-r1] ABI_X86="(64%*) -32% (-x32)" 

[ebuild     U  ] app-arch/bzip2-1.0.6-r4 [1.0.6-r3] ABI_X86="(64%*) -32% (-x32)" 

[ebuild     U  ] sys-devel/gnuconfig-20130516 [20130111]

[ebuild     U  ] app-arch/gzip-1.6 [1.5]

[ebuild     U  ] sys-apps/which-2.20-r1 [2.20]

[ebuild     U  ] sys-boot/os-prober-1.62 [1.53]

[ebuild     U  ] sys-apps/net-tools-1.60_p20130513023548 [1.60_p20120127084908] USE="(-selinux)" 

[ebuild     U  ] sys-apps/coreutils-8.21 [8.20]

[ebuild     U  ] sys-apps/less-460 [457]

[ebuild     U  ] dev-lang/perl-5.16.3 [5.12.4-r1]

[ebuild  N     ] dev-perl/Text-Unidecode-0.40.0 

[ebuild  N     ] dev-perl/libintl-perl-1.230.0 

[ebuild     U  ] sys-devel/patch-2.7.1-r2 [2.6.1] USE="-xattr%" 

[ebuild  N     ] dev-perl/Unicode-EastAsianWidth-1.330.0 

[ebuild     U  ] sys-apps/sed-4.2.2 [4.2.1-r1]

[ebuild     U  ] sys-devel/binutils-2.23.2 [2.23.1]

[ebuild     U  ] sys-apps/texinfo-5.1 [4.13-r2]

[ebuild     U  ] sys-apps/gawk-4.1.0 [4.0.1]

[ebuild     U  ] sys-apps/findutils-4.5.11 [4.4.2-r1]

[ebuild  NS    ] sys-devel/gcc-4.7.3 [4.6.3] USE="cxx fortran gtk mudflap (multilib) nls nptl openmp (-altivec) -doc (-fixed-point) -gcj -go -graphite (-hardened) (-libssp) -lto -multislot -nopie -nossp -objc -objc++ -objc-gc -regression-test -vanilla" 

[ebuild  N     ] app-admin/eselect-cdparanoia-0.1 

[ebuild     U  ] sys-apps/man-pages-3.53 [3.50]

[ebuild     U  ] sys-apps/busybox-1.21.1 [1.20.2] USE="-syslog%" 

[ebuild     U  ] sys-apps/kbd-1.15.5-r1 [1.15.3] USE="pam%*" 

[ebuild     U  ] net-misc/iputils-20121221-r1 [20121221] USE="filecaps%* gnutls*" 

[ebuild  N     ] dev-util/gdbus-codegen-2.36.4  PYTHON_TARGETS="python2_7 python3_2 (-python2_5) -python2_6 (-python3_1) -python3_3" 

[ebuild     U  ] dev-libs/glib-2.36.4 [2.32.4-r1] ABI_X86="(64%*) -32% (-x32)" PYTHON_TARGETS="python2_7%* (-python2_5) -python2_6%" 

[ebuild     U  ] net-misc/rsync-3.0.9-r3 [3.0.9-r2]

[ebuild     U  ] sys-process/procps-3.3.8 [3.3.6]

[ebuild     U  ] xfce-base/libxfce4util-4.10.1 [4.10.0]

[ebuild     U  ] dev-libs/libcdio-0.90-r1 [0.83] USE="{-test%}" ABI_X86="(64%*) -32% (-x32)" 

[ebuild     U  ] net-misc/dhcpcd-6.0.5-r1 [5.6.4] USE="ipv6%*" 

[ebuild     U  ] app-admin/syslog-ng-3.4.3 [3.4.2]

[ebuild  N     ] dev-libs/libcdio-paranoia-0.90_p1-r1  USE="cxx -static-libs {-test}" ABI_X86="(64) -32 (-x32)" 

[ebuild     U  ] x11-libs/gdk-pixbuf-2.28.2 [2.26.4]

[ebuild     U  ] dev-libs/atk-2.8.0 [2.6.0] USE="{-test%}" 

[ebuild  N     ] dev-libs/json-glib-0.16.0-r1  USE="introspection -debug" 

[ebuild     U  ] media-libs/fontconfig-2.10.93 [2.8.0-r1] USE="-static-libs%" ABI_X86="(64%*) -32% (-x32)" 

[ebuild     U  ] x11-libs/pango-1.34.1 [1.30.1]

[ebuild     U  ] x11-base/xorg-drivers-1.14 [1.13] VIDEO_CARDS="fbdev* vesa* -radeonsi%" 

[ebuild  N     ] x11-drivers/xf86-video-fbdev-0.4.3-r1 

[ebuild  N     ] x11-drivers/xf86-video-vesa-2.3.2-r1 

[ebuild  NS    ] sys-kernel/gentoo-sources-3.10.10 [3.10.7] USE="-build -deblob -symlink" 

[ebuild  N     ] app-accessibility/at-spi2-core-2.8.0  USE="introspection" 

[ebuild  N     ] app-accessibility/at-spi2-atk-2.8.1  USE="{-test}" 

[ebuild     U  ] sys-apps/util-linux-2.23.2 [2.22.2] USE="udev* -bash-completion% -caps% -cytune% -fdformat% -tty-helpers%" 

[ebuild  N     ] sys-apps/gptfdisk-0.8.6  USE="icu ncurses -static" 

[ebuild     U  ] sys-kernel/genkernel-3.4.47 [3.4.45.1]

[ebuild     U  ] x11-libs/gtk+-3.8.2 [3.4.4]

[ebuild     U  ] x11-terms/xfce4-terminal-0.6.2 [0.4.8]

[ebuild     U  ] app-arch/file-roller-3.8.4 [2.32.2] USE="(-packagekit)" 

[ebuild  NS    ] sys-fs/udisks-2.1.1 [1.0.4-r5] USE="gptfdisk introspection -cryptsetup -debug (-selinux) -systemd" 

[ebuild     U  ] xfce-extra/xfce4-power-manager-1.2.0-r2 [1.2.0-r1] USE="networkmanager*" 

[ebuild     U  ] sys-apps/openrc-0.12 [0.11.8] USE="netifrc%* -tools%" 

[ebuild  N     ] net-misc/netifrc-0.1 

[ebuild     U  ] media-video/ffmpeg-1.2.3 [1.0.7] USE="cdio* gnutls* iconv%* pulseaudio* theora* -libsoxr%" FFTOOLS="ffescape%*" 

[ebuild     U  ] media-video/mplayer-1.2_pre20130729 [1.1.1-r1] USE="bidi* pulseaudio* -dv* -faad* -rar* -rtc* -speex* -toolame* -tremor* -twolame*" 

[ebuild  N     ] media-video/ffmpegthumbnailer-2.0.8  USE="gtk jpeg png -gnome" 

[ebuild     U  ] gnome-base/gvfs-1.16.3 [1.12.3-r1] USE="gtk%* udisks* -gnome-online-accounts% -mtp% -systemd% {-test%}" 

[ebuild     U  ] xfce-base/thunar-1.6.3 [1.6.2]

[ebuild     U  ] xfce-extra/tumbler-0.1.29 [0.1.25] USE="ffmpeg* -curl%" 

[ebuild     U  ] xfce-extra/thunar-archive-plugin-0.3.1 [0.3.0]

[blocks B      ] <media-sound/cdparanoia-3.10.2-r5 ("<media-sound/cdparanoia-3.10.2-r5" is blocking app-admin/eselect-cdparanoia-0.1)

[blocks B      ] <sys-apps/sysvinit-2.88-r5 ("<sys-apps/sysvinit-2.88-r5" is blocking sys-apps/util-linux-2.23.2)

[blocks B      ] <dev-libs/gobject-introspection-1.36 ("<dev-libs/gobject-introspection-1.36" is blocking dev-libs/glib-2.36.4)

[blocks B      ] >=sys-apps/util-linux-2.23 (">=sys-apps/util-linux-2.23" is blocking sys-apps/sysvinit-2.88-r4)

!!! Multiple package instances within a single package slot have been pulled

!!! into the dependency graph, resulting in a slot conflict:

dev-libs/glib:2

  (dev-libs/glib-2.36.4::gentoo, ebuild scheduled for merge) pulled in by

    >=dev-libs/glib-2.36.4:2 required by (dev-util/gdbus-codegen-2.36.4::gentoo, ebuild scheduled for merge)

    (and 5 more with the same problem)

  (dev-libs/glib-2.32.4-r1::gentoo, installed) pulled in by

    <dev-libs/glib-2.33:2 required by (dev-libs/gobject-introspection-1.32.1::gentoo, installed)

It may be possible to solve this problem by using package.mask to

prevent one of those packages from being selected. However, it is also

possible that conflicting dependencies exist such that they are

impossible to satisfy simultaneously.  If such a conflict exists in

the dependencies of two different packages, then those packages can

not be installed simultaneously. You may want to try a larger value of

the --backtrack option, such as --backtrack=30, in order to see if

that will solve this conflict automatically.

For more information, see MASKED PACKAGES section in the emerge man

page or refer to the Gentoo Handbook.

 * Error: The above package list contains packages which cannot be

 * installed at the same time on the same system.

  (dev-libs/gobject-introspection-1.32.1::gentoo, installed) pulled in by

    >=dev-libs/gobject-introspection-1.31.1 required by (sys-fs/udev-204::gentoo, installed)

    >=dev-libs/gobject-introspection-1 required by (gnome-extra/libgsf-1.14.25::gentoo, installed)

    >=dev-libs/gobject-introspection-1.32 required by (x11-libs/gtk+-3.8.2::gentoo, ebuild scheduled for merge)

    >=dev-libs/gobject-introspection-0.9.5 required by (x11-libs/pango-1.34.1::gentoo, ebuild scheduled for merge)

    >=dev-libs/gobject-introspection-0.6.7 required by (dev-libs/atk-2.8.0::gentoo, ebuild scheduled for merge)

    >=dev-libs/gobject-introspection-0.9.5:= required by (gnome-base/gconf-2.32.4-r1::gentoo, installed)

    >=dev-libs/gobject-introspection-0.6.8 required by (media-libs/gstreamer-0.10.36::gentoo, installed)

    >=dev-libs/gobject-introspection-0.9.5 required by (net-libs/libsoup-gnome-2.38.1::gentoo, installed)

    >=dev-libs/gobject-introspection-0.6.4 required by (net-libs/gupnp-0.18.4::gentoo, installed)

    >=dev-libs/gobject-introspection-1.30 required by (sys-fs/udisks-2.1.1::gentoo, ebuild scheduled for merge)

    >=dev-libs/gobject-introspection-0.10.3 required by (net-misc/networkmanager-0.9.8.2-r3::gentoo, installed)

    dev-libs/gobject-introspection required by (sys-power/upower-0.9.20-r2::gentoo, installed)

    >=dev-libs/gobject-introspection-1.32 required by (x11-libs/libnotify-0.7.5-r1::gentoo, installed)

    dev-libs/gobject-introspection required by (dev-libs/keybinder-0.3.0-r200::gentoo, installed)

    >=dev-libs/gobject-introspection-0.9.6 required by (app-accessibility/at-spi2-core-2.8.0::gentoo, ebuild scheduled for merge)

    >=dev-libs/gobject-introspection-0.9.12 required by (media-libs/gst-plugins-base-0.10.36::gentoo, installed)

    >=dev-libs/gobject-introspection-1.30 required by (x11-libs/libxklavier-5.2.1::gentoo, installed)

    >=dev-libs/gobject-introspection-1 required by (sys-auth/polkit-0.110::gentoo, installed)

    >=dev-libs/gobject-introspection-0.9.3 required by (x11-libs/gdk-pixbuf-2.28.2::gentoo, ebuild scheduled for merge)

    >=dev-libs/gobject-introspection-0.9.3 required by (x11-libs/gtk+-2.24.17::gentoo, installed)

    >=dev-libs/gobject-introspection-0.10.11 required by (net-libs/farstream-0.1.2-r1::gentoo, installed)

    >=dev-libs/gobject-introspection-0.9.0 required by (x11-libs/vte-0.28.2-r204::gentoo, installed)

    >=dev-libs/gobject-introspection-1.32.1 required by (app-text/poppler-0.22.2-r2::gentoo, installed)

    >=dev-libs/gobject-introspection-0.9.5:0/0= required by (gnome-base/gconf-2.32.4-r1::gentoo, installed)

    >=dev-libs/gobject-introspection-0.6.14 required by (x11-libs/libwnck-2.31.0::gentoo, installed)

    >=dev-libs/gobject-introspection-0.9.5 required by (net-libs/libsoup-2.38.1::gentoo, installed)

    >=dev-libs/gobject-introspection-0.10.8 required by (gnome-base/librsvg-2.36.4::gentoo, installed)

    >=dev-libs/gobject-introspection-0.6.7 required by (net-libs/gssdp-0.12.2.1::gentoo, installed)

    >=dev-libs/gobject-introspection-0.10 required by (net-libs/gupnp-igd-0.2.1::gentoo, installed)

    >=dev-libs/gobject-introspection-0.9.5 required by (dev-libs/json-glib-0.16.0-r1::gentoo, ebuild scheduled for merge)

  (sys-apps/util-linux-2.23.2::gentoo, ebuild scheduled for merge) pulled in by

    >=sys-apps/util-linux-2.16 required by (sys-fs/e2fsprogs-1.42.7::gentoo, installed)

    >=sys-apps/util-linux-2.16 required by (net-libs/gupnp-0.18.4::gentoo, installed)

    sys-apps/util-linux required by (sys-apps/gptfdisk-0.8.6::gentoo, ebuild scheduled for merge)

    sys-apps/util-linux required by (app-text/build-docbook-catalog-1.19.1::gentoo, installed)

    >=sys-apps/util-linux-2.16 required by (x11-libs/libSM-1.2.1::gentoo, installed)

    >=sys-apps/util-linux-2.13 required by (sys-power/pm-utils-1.4.1-r2::gentoo, installed)

    >=sys-apps/util-linux-2.20.1-r2 required by (sys-fs/udisks-1.0.4-r5::gentoo, installed)

    >=sys-apps/util-linux-2.20 required by (sys-fs/udev-204::gentoo, installed)

    >=sys-apps/util-linux-2.16 required by (sys-fs/lvm2-2.02.97-r1::gentoo, installed)

    >=sys-apps/util-linux-2.22 required by (virtual/eject-0::gentoo, installed)

    >=sys-apps/util-linux-2.20.1-r2 required by (sys-fs/udisks-2.1.1::gentoo, ebuild scheduled for merge)

    sys-apps/util-linux required by @system

    >=sys-apps/util-linux-2.16 required by (dev-libs/apr-1.4.8-r1::gentoo, installed)

  (media-sound/cdparanoia-3.10.2-r4::gentoo, installed) pulled in by

    >=media-sound/cdparanoia-3.10.2-r3 required by (media-plugins/gst-plugins-cdparanoia-0.10.36::gentoo, installed)

  (sys-apps/sysvinit-2.88-r4::gentoo, installed) pulled in by

    >=sys-apps/sysvinit-2.86-r6 required by (sys-apps/openrc-0.12::gentoo, ebuild scheduled for merge)

  (app-admin/eselect-cdparanoia-0.1::gentoo, ebuild scheduled for merge) pulled in by

    app-admin/eselect-cdparanoia required by (dev-libs/libcdio-paranoia-0.90_p1-r1::gentoo, ebuild scheduled for merge)

For more information about Blocked Packages, please refer to the following

section of the Gentoo Linux x86 Handbook (architecture is irrelevant):

http://www.gentoo.org/doc/en/handbook/handbook-x86.xml?full=1#blocked
```

----------

## cloc3

hai una successione di problemi. probabilmente dipendono dalla presenza di un numero elevato di pacchetti in versione unstable.

d'altra parte, vorrei vedere chi, tra noi che usiamo gentoo, si limita esclusivamente alle versioni stabili, senza neancha una piccola eccezzione.

per cominciare, prova a ricompilare dev-libs/glib.

o magari, anche a disinstallare la versioni attuale di dev-libs/gobject-introspection:

```

# quickpkg dev-libs/gobject-introspection dev-libs/gobject-introspection-common

# emerge -C dev-libs/gobject-introspection dev-libs/gobject-introspection-common

# emerge -1 dev-libs/glib

# emerge -1 dev-libs/gobject-introspection

```

e stiamo a vedere.

----------

## tano70

Intanto Grazie per avermi risposto, per ricompilare intendi che devo rilanciare "emerge dev-libs/glib"  ? 

E poi disinstallando quello che mi hai detto, non portera' problemi a qualche pacchetto che ne ha richiesto l-installazione? mi dici nello specifico se devo dare il classico comando emerge --unmerge nomepacchettodarimuovere o se devo usare qualche altra particolare sintassi??

----------

## cloc3

 *tano70 wrote:*   

> E poi disinstallando quello che mi hai detto ...

 

 :Smile:  bè.

ti ho suggerito due comandi.

leggi il man per verificare e fai la tue prove.

dai un occhio anche all'opzione -K di emerge.

----------

## tano70

Come ti dicevo essendo "nuovo" non ho queste capacita' per stabilire quale comando e' piu opportuno di altri. Ora mettendoti nella mia situazione, e dall'alto della tua esperienza, che comandi daresti per risolvere questi conflitti? inutile darmi una risposta che risposta non e', ti ho chiesto gentilmente quali comandi mi conviene dare al posto del semplice emerge pacchetto#, perche' io tutte le svariate sintassicon cui dare seguito al comando "emerge" non le conosco, e non saprei in quali circostanze attuarle o meno.

----------

## cloc3

pace.

qui non ci sono né altezze né esperienze sovrannaturali.

se qualcuno ti dedica del tempo per leggere il tuo listato, identificarne una parte e suggerire una ipotesi di soluzione, dettagliando i comandi, una sua propria forma di educazione la dovrà pure avere. o no?

contropostare senza aggiungere nulla di nuovo dopo meno di due ore non serve a nulla.

un utente gentoo impara a leggersi prima il contenuto di man quickpkg e man emerge (per le opzioni segnalate).

----------

## tano70

Mi dispiace che ti sei sentito offeso...ma non era assolutamente mia intenzione darti questa impressione. fermo restando che ti ho ringraziato dell-interessamento, il mio era solo un volerti chiedere un suggerimento piu dettagliato e specifico di pronto realizzo, visto che comunque ho spulciato il comando "man emerge" e ci sta una interminabile lista di comandi, e non so proprio a quale attenermi per il mio specifico caso. Tutto qui... e senza alcuna insana polemica che volessi aprire. Del resto siamo in un forum... e si presuppone che la gente lo legga perche' ha voglia di aiutare gli altri o di chiedere aiuto per se.

----------

